# It Needs To Go Die!!



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Today has been very interesting and eventful...The most eventful thing that happened today was when I walked outside only to see a water moccasin by the front porch, and he was happy! He was happy to be sitting there, staring at us...I think he knew he was creeping us out. My dad said kill it and the snake knew, he knew he was about to be a goner and he slithered away under the porch. So then I had to call my friend to bring me the snake tongs and the machete, and guess what? We can't find him anywhere! He is still around the house though, this we know...People looking in the back and people looking in the front. Did I mention how healthy he is? He is very healthy! He needs to go die!!


I am terrified to take my dogs' outside to work them...I'm not scared of snakes, but this one is venomous and can't be seen easily...What if my puppies find him first??? Blehhh!


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Snakes like to hide under anything that can provide cover and food such mice or rats in a wood pile or rocks. Also, don't try to kill it yourself, call animal control or someone who knows how to handle poisonous snakes, because the chance of recieving a bite is higher for yourself and anyone else in the vicinity of the snake.
I agree the snake needs to leave though. I'm really creeped out by snakes and due to this, I am scarred of them. I hope the snake has either left or it is found and disposed of by properly trained people. I hope you, your family and your dogs will all be safe. Water moccassins can be aggressive.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I know how you feel!!! Please be very careful. Sharp shovels. Machete doesn't have enough distance for me.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

3GSD92_00_12 said:


> Snakes like to hide under anything that can provide cover and food such mice or rats in a wood pile or rocks. Also, don't try to kill it yourself, call animal control or someone who knows how to handle poisonous snakes, because the chance of recieving a bite is higher for yourself and anyone else in the vicinity of the snake.
> I agree the snake needs to leave though. I'm really creeped out by snakes and due to this, I am scarred of them. I hope the snake has either left or it is found and disposed of by properly trained people. I hope you, your family and your dogs will all be safe. Water moccassins can be aggressive.


I am kind of trained to handle these snakes, because my friend IS animal control. She taught me some things on how to catch it, and then kill it with the machete. We had to put what she taught me in training last year, with the breeding pair of yellow bellied water snakes. I again don't mind snakes, but fear for my family and little brothers, as well as my animals more than I am of myself. I'll take a bite from any snake for them, to keep them safe from harm (the snake). Also animal control doesn't come and take care of it unless it's inside the house, but my friend just brought me the tongs and machete to use since it's her personal ones. Trust me, I know these snakes are pact full of attitude. I live in Louisiana where we deal with all kinds of them on a daily bases. 



KZoppa said:


> I know how you feel!!! Please be very careful. Sharp shovels. Machete doesn't have enough distance for me.


We used the machete once on a breeding pair of yellow bellied water snakes, which are non-venomous. I prefer them over this venomous snake that is pact full of attitude, and probably still enjoying his happy hour on the frogs, lizards, bugs, and other small animals (rats and mice). Bad snake, very bad snake.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I absolutely love snakes and hate the idea of people killing them, but it is very understandable when one is around the house and you have pups to think of. 

I hope you're babies don't run into it.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

OOH! I hope you get him! I posted my water moccasin thread just last week after we found one on my front porch, curled up under the DOG bed. Needless to say, I'm going shopping for a Kuranda for the porch next time.

I've had to take a GSD in for antivenin before, years ago. $1250 at the ER vet late on a Sat night. Not pretty. And yes, those cottonmouths can be aggressive.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

MiaMoo said:


> I absolutely love snakes and hate the idea of people killing them, but it is very understandable when one is around the house and you have pups to think of.
> 
> I hope you're babies don't run into it.


I don't mind snakes at all, I think they are absolutely beautiful. I just do mind a water moccasin hanging around the house, especially where we are walking/playing 24/7.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

JackandMattie said:


> OOH! I hope you get him! I posted my water moccasin thread just last week after we found one on my front porch, curled up under the DOG bed. Needless to say, I'm going shopping for a Kuranda for the porch next time.
> 
> I've had to take a GSD in for antivenin before, years ago. $1250 at the ER vet late on a Sat night. Not pretty. And yes, those cottonmouths can be aggressive.


We still can't find him...Either I go buy a rat and taunt him out some how, or somebody goes under the house...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Venomoussnaaaaake? 

If I were the type of lady who screamed like a girl, I would.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Venomoussnaaaaake?
> 
> If I were the type of lady who screamed like a girl, I would.


Yes he is very venomous, not a snake to mess with...Let alone be around, and just knowing he is still there...Is annoying me to death.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Yikes! IDK about going under the house.

It is a bummer you can't just let him go, though...I would have let mine go, but the neighbors pointed out that they wouldn't appreciate seeing it show up at their house the following day. That made sense to me, and I was concerned about the neighborhood children and my dogs finding him as well, so I'm now on the "kill venomous snakes" bandwagon. 

I did go around and make sure there weren't any other places on my property that would be attractive to snakes. I have one butterfly bush I can't bear to destroy, so we avoid that corner now.

Oh, and then yesterday my next door neighbor watched a turtle lay eggs and cover them with dirt in her yard...and the back neighbor shared with us that the snakes will come up in the yard to eat the eggs, and she should have shooed the turtle off!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

JackandMattie said:


> Yikes! IDK about going under the house.
> 
> It is a bummer you can't just let him go, though...I would have let mine go, but the neighbors pointed out that they wouldn't appreciate seeing it show up at their house the following day. That made sense to me, and I was concerned about the neighborhood children and my dogs finding him as well, so I'm now on the "kill venomous snakes" bandwagon.
> 
> ...



I am in a neighborhood where children walk their puppies/dogs and play with one another in each others yards. I would let him go other wise, but with an elderly lady next door (who lives alone) who likes being outside, children, people in general, and their animals is too much of a risk to keep around...We don't mind the king snakes and garden snakes, ribbon snakes, just non-venomous in general...Just venomous snakes have got to go.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Absolutely. Just too risky. I hope you find it soon!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

JackandMattie said:


> Yikes! IDK about going under the house.
> 
> It is a bummer you can't just let him go, though...I would have let mine go, but the neighbors pointed out that they wouldn't appreciate seeing it show up at their house the following day. That made sense to me, and I was concerned about the neighborhood children and my dogs finding him as well, so I'm now on the "kill venomous snakes" bandwagon.
> 
> ...





JackandMattie said:


> Absolutely. Just too risky. I hope you find it soon!



Me too, we still haven't found him.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Leave Moccasin Alone*

I've had to deal with many as my family has a ranch with a large artificial lake near a stream.

Frankly, they are aggressive. They don't hesitate to turn on you just when you think you've got them on the run and they can really move. If one in within 10 yard it can be on you before you can react.

I'd never go under a house in search of one. That'd be like testing fate.

If you have one now you've had them before. If the dogs weren't harmed then they're unlikely to be now.

Just keep a sharp eye out and shoot them with a .22 when you see one.

IMHO they're most dangerous in the Fall when they come out on land regularly to sun and get warm before hunting. They are quite literally the snake in the grass at those times and are extremely aggressive.

LF


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Longfisher said:


> I've had to deal with many as my family has a ranch with a large artificial lake near a stream.
> 
> Frankly, they are aggressive. They don't hesitate to turn on you just when you think you've got them on the run and they can really move. If one in within 10 yard it can be on you before you can react.
> 
> ...


We can't shoot in the city...=/


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Bad snake. Very bad snake. Very glad I live on 2nd floor & snakes can't climb stairs. I can't sit with my feet touching the ground right now.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

KZoppa said:


> I know how you feel!!! Please be very careful. Sharp shovels. Machete doesn't have enough distance for me.


I'm in the Air Force and think like you...distance is best!!!


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm sorry to inform you of this, Cheyanna, but I've seen a snake climb stairs. Granted the steps of the stairs were blocks of concrete stacked in the shape of stairs.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> Bad snake. Very bad snake. Very glad I live on 2nd floor & snakes can't climb stairs. I can't sit with my feet touching the ground right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Snakes can definitely climb stairs. They can get up on surfaces that are even taller than half their body length.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

MiaMoo said:


> Snakes can definitely climb stairs. They can get up on surfaces that are even taller than half their body length.


Nooooooooooo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

Yes. I agree with MiaMoo's statement on snakes can climb stairs and I also agree with your response to them, Cheyanna.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Cheyanna said:


> Nooooooooooo
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not funny, but made me chuckle!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I have seen snakes climb fences, stairs, shelves, and such. It's crazy, but yet pretty cool!


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

In the third picture, can you find Junior? XD


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12 (Mar 28, 2013)

RileyMay said:


> In the third picture, can you find Junior? XD


Eeeeeekkkkkk!!!! Now I really have a reason why I do not want to live anywhere snakes can be found. Sadly, there is no such thing as a snake free place to live. Unless it's the Artic or Antartica, and I don't like the cold either; so that means I am so out of luck.


----------



## KiwiWolf (Apr 30, 2013)

No snakes here in New Zealand  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I have to stop reading snake threads and looking at pics trying to find the snake. I need a mongoose. Don't those things eat snakes?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh why do people have to kill non venemous snakes  even venemous ones, have animal control remove it an relocate it. Rattlers are protected here and legally can't be killed. Snakes play SUCH an important role in the eco system, it's just terrible that people feel the need to hack them to death with blunt metal gardening tools. Not very humane OR eco-friendly  simply because something scares you....



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Anubis_Star said:


> Oh why do people have to kill non venemous snakes  even venemous ones, have animal control remove it an relocate it. Rattlers are protected here and legally can't be killed. Snakes play SUCH an important role in the eco system, it's just terrible that people feel the need to hack them to death with blunt metal gardening tools. Not very humane OR eco-friendly  simply because something scares you....
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



First of all, animal control does NOT remove the snake and re-locate it. The snake has to be inside the house, and even then they kill it when it's brought back to the center.

Second of all, I'm not scared of it or snakes in general, but I will kill it because it's putting my family, friends, and my animals in danger. These snakes have attitude and are venomous. If the snake was not a danger and it was just me (and my animals) then I'd re-locate him, but the fact is that he is a danger.

Third of all, do not get your panties in a wad about the whole eco-system and such. Yes they play a very important role, but his role should be played some where else and not in a place where children and their animals play 24/7. 

Fourth of all, we still can't find him and kill him. So he is safe for now, unless I get a cat or two.

So just take a chill pill and go relax...:sunburn:


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

SNAKE TONGS???????  Pleas tell me it's not a big pain of BBQ tongs like I'm imagining??
My friends next door neighbour used a set of cooking tongs to remove a very venomous Tiger snake from her kitchen cupboard 

Why would anyone kill a non venomous snake?? I don't get it...

We've got every darn venomous snake in this country - In my books only a dead snake is a good snake - but they have pythons up north I'd not kill one of those.

If you guys get black poly (agricultural) pipe that works well in an emergency if you can't find a shovel or preferably a shotgun. I have 2m lengths of it at every gate during summer .


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

I was more referring to the post after yours about killing non venemous snakes with shovels and machetes.

And excuse me. Animal control here will relocate a rattler if it's on your property.

We could get into the whole human population and loss of habitat debate.... but I firmly stand by my despise of people who kill otherwise harmless animals in very cruel ways just because they're scared of them or they gross them out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Maybe I'm just biased? My perfectly harmless "monster" getting in her soaking time



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

LOL there's a Python in your bathtub  Well I'm guessing its a Python by the head shape??


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Snakes are important to our ecosystem, even venomous ones. Can you not call your local police dept or animal control and have them come get it and relocate it?

I certainly am not suggesting you let it set up shop on your front porch, but this is probably a safer solution for both you and the snake. Be very careful and please don't try to dispatch of it yourself!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

OP, can I ask what area you're in?


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Mooch said:


> LOL there's a Python in your bathtub  Well I'm guessing its a Python by the head shape??


Female colombian red tail boa. 5 yrs old, about 7 feet give or take 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I will absolutely agree that the water moccasins, particularly the younger ones can be quite agressive. We actually had to kill one that was chasing us. Confirmed after kill it was what we thought. 

It seems the old fat ones have a little more common sense and are inclined to put on a good display and you can peacefully get away. But, yeah, around a house not so safe. 

A facebook friend just had her dog bit by one. I am going to ask my vet about gettting some injectable dextramethasone (sp?) and benedryl (inj) for my SAR pack. Could buy some time in the woods.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Time to call Turtle man!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Even non-venomous snakes can cause mega=problems.

Here we have a huge problem with people releasing non-native species into the wild where they often take over. Recently an almost 19' python was captured and killed in Miami-Dade County down in South Florida.
Record-setting python caught in Florida | Local News - WESH Home

This link has a video of the python wrapping itself around the man before it was killed.
Video shows Fla. man wrestle record-setting python | Local News - WESH Home


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

arycrest said:


> Even non-venomous snakes can cause mega=problems.
> 
> Here we have a huge problem with people releasing non-native species into the wild where they often take over. Recently an almost 19' python was captured and killed in Miami-Dade County down in South Florida.
> Record-setting python caught in Florida | Local News - WESH Home
> ...


Do they have a bounty on them? I remember Florida having some colder weather last year? Not sure, anyways, I was hoping it would take some of them out.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Nigel said:


> Do they have a bounty on them? I remember Florida having some colder weather last year? Not sure, anyways, I was hoping it would take some of them out.


I'm not sure about the bounty. For a few months they had an open "hunting season" for pythons in the Everglades and I "think" the biggest snake got a prize. I know they've even found anacondas down there. IMHO people should be sent to jail for releasing animals/fish/bugs into the wild.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Anubis, beautiful snake! Are red tailed boa's not known for being rather temperamental though?

FYI (for those who don't know) any constrictor over 8' in length is perfectly capable of killing an adult human, so caution should always be exercised when handling them and never done alone, no matter how docile they usually are. I'm always surprised at how blase some people are when handling such a potentially dangerous creature.

Nigel - LOL at the Turtle Man comment, too funny! I do think Florida had a bounty on the non-native snake species recently? Not sure how I feel about the witch hunt involving the general public, only because you want to get the job done as safely and humanely as possible. But I can understand too, the huge issue these snakes are causing, especially when you think about all the huge and aggressive African Rock Pythons out there. :/


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

arycrest said:


> I'm not sure about the bounty. For a few months they had an open "hunting season" for pythons in the Everglades and I "think" the biggest snake got a prize. I know they've even found anacondas down there. IMHO people should be sent to jail for releasing animals/fish/bugs into the wild.


Ya, south Florida is a mess. It's not just snakes either, plenty of other exotic pets on the loose, iguanas, monitors and I think a while back I seen a story on oscars too.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Anubis_Star said:


> Oh why do people have to kill non venemous snakes  even venemous ones, have animal control remove it an relocate it. Rattlers are protected here and legally can't be killed. Snakes play SUCH an important role in the eco system, it's just terrible that people feel the need to hack them to death with blunt metal gardening tools. Not very humane OR eco-friendly  simply because something scares you....


 
I agree. I am not that fond of snakes but I do not have a problem with them. Mnay snakes keep a lot of other vermin under control. 

I have been chased by a water moc before, it is scary. They are aggressive and can be dangerous. But I would prefer to let the snake go on its' way then kill it. 

We had a king snake living in a little snake hole between our house and the neighbpr's many years ago. We were in military housing so were renting. The neighbor was terrifeid of the snake and wanted me to kill it. I said no way, that little guy will keep the Copperheads away.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

I am located in South Louisiana...Nigel, I was thinking the same thing about Turtle Man!! LOL!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

blackshep said:


> Anubis, beautiful snake! Are red tailed boa's not known for being rather temperamental though?
> 
> FYI (for those who don't know) any constrictor over 8' in length is perfectly capable of killing an adult human, so caution should always be exercised when handling them and never done alone, no matter how docile they usually are. I'm always surprised at how blase some people are when handling such a potentially dangerous creature


Depends on the subspecies. Colombians tend to be the most common in the trade, and I would say some of the better ones as far as temperament. A male will most likely get 7 feet or so, a female 8-9 feet but potentially up to 12.

I also have a central American red tail male, he'll only get 4 feet or so. He is also very docile.

Red tails and ball pythons are considered some of the "larger" begginer snakes. But you start dealing with other midsized python species, the brazilian rainbows and the blood pythons, and the LARGE ones like retic pythons and rock pythons and the burmese pythons, those are some aggressive snakes with attitude. 

I like my boas that will max out around 10 feet. I see NO point in owning a mean snake that is going to be 20+ feet long and weigh over 300lbs.

As far as handling over 8 feet, I do disagree with that. Zoey is still rather young and has never been in breeding shape. At over 7 feet she only weighs about 20lbs. Another foot long and I'll still easily be able to handle her alone. Now give her another 3-5 years when she doubles in thickness and potentially adds another foot or so, and weighs closer to 60lbs, then there might be other considerations. I think it's up to an experienced snake handler to know their size limits and to be realistic. 

Im sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread  only hoping to give other realistic viewpoints when dealing with wild species.





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Living in the country, we have snakes. If the snake is poisonous, we kill it. If the snake isn't, I leave it be. In fact, I have a monster rat snake that has lived in my barn for years. I suspect that it isn't the same snake, but I could be wrong. It respects me enough to make sure it's hiding when I come out. But sometimes, I catch it going into the floor boards of the tack room. EVERY time it gives me a heart attack. 

This weekend I'm taking two of my dogs to a Snake Avoidance Training class. It will be a hard lesson to be learned, but well worth it. Both dogs are placed in an environment where they can come across poisonous snakes. I'll do what I can to try to keep them safe.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Anubis, I'm assuming the 8' rule is a general guideline assuming the snake is fairly mature and fairly strong/heavy, and for the person who doesn't quite know what they're doing. Still, even the smaller ones need careful handling, you just never know. I just think it's easy to overestimate our own abilities and underestimate that of the snake (or whatever creature). You sound like you are pretty level headed when it comes to your snakes, not one of those matcho people who wants to show off. 

I agree, I don't know why anyone would want a 20' aggressive snake as a pet either! Especially when they are escape artists. I watch too much Animal Planet 

Lilie, that course makes so much sense if you live in an area with venomous snakes! Really good idea to work with your dogs that way.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes I give much respect to them  and even though zoey has never struck, I keep a hawks eye on her head and movements when she is out to make sure I dont see signs of agitation

The snake courses are great. I would love to do one this summer with berlin but he might be a bit too young yet. It can be pretty brutal training, but one of the best lessons to learn. 

This is a rattle snake bite - first patient I ever saw out of school

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Anubis_Star said:


> This is a rattle snake bite - first patient I ever saw out of school
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


From what I understand, snake bite is more common on the face, head as the dog will investigate and get bitten. They often die before reaching the vet due to inability to breath. 

I was told that the dog can actually smell the snake, which brings them in even closer. My dogs find frogs sitting perfectly still, so I have no reason to doubt they can smell a snake. 

There is also a Rattlesnake Vaccine that is offered in our area. Many vets don't carry it, so you have to do your homework to find it. However, I haven't found enough studies being done to weigh the decision to do it or not. At best, it is supposed to buy you an extra hour or so to get to the vet. I'm hoping avoidance is key. Although the training is geared towards Rattlesnakes, the dog should associate it with any snake.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Most dogs surprisingly recover just fine with supportive care, honestly even without the antivenin (which is about 400-600 $). I wouldnt say most dogs die on the way to the hospital. I work at an emergency clinic in the foot hills, we see a good number of rattle snake bites. I havent seen one die yet. That foot bite did not give antivenin.

This is actually a patient we had not too long ago. Got the antivenin within hours of the bite. Doing well.

Also we've ordered the vaccine for SAR teams requesting it but honestly feel like it's generally pointless.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Anubis_Star said:


> Also we've ordered the vaccine for SAR teams requesting it but honestly feel like it's generally pointless.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


A friend of mine sent me a yearling that had been bitten by a rattle snake (he is located in North Texas) right above the nose. Although her face was really swollen, she did fine. I received her after the vet had her for a couple of days. All I had to do was hydrate the area with cool water twice a day. 

Small world has it, she came back to be as a three year old. My sister's son bought her as a roping horse. All she has is a raised ridge on her nose. The only weird thing is she has had (she's 8 now) some wierd reactions to vaccines. And she was dx with pigeon fever last year. In all my years (over thirty!) never seen a horse with some of the reactions she's had. But it may not have anything to do with the bite. Other than that she is fit as a fiddle. Sweet, solid mare.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

RileyMay I hope that you can locate that snake and dispose of it, I would not be able to rest until I did. 

We were night fishing one time and heard a splash near shore, after turning on the spotlight from the boat we observed a water snake of some kind crawling up a rock cliff with a blue-gill in its mouth. Would never have believed that story if I had not seen it myself, a snake catching a fish.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Lots of snakes can catch fish 1sttime 

Water moccasins, but also watersnakes

Anubis, ouch, poor pup! Also, my dog's name is Berlin too, a girl though


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> RileyMay I hope that you can locate that snake and dispose of it, I would not be able to rest until I did.
> 
> We were night fishing one time and heard a splash near shore, after turning on the spotlight from the boat we observed a water snake of some kind crawling up a rock cliff with a blue-gill in its mouth. Would never have believed that story if I had not seen it myself, a snake catching a fish.



It's funny, we still haven't caught the snake. So I always scout the yard before I let Annabelle out, and keep her from going under the house and such. She is just too small to be getting bit by that water moccasin.


----------



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

The day we signed the closing papers on our house in the country, we stopped and bought a .38 revolver and some snakeshot (looks like shotgun shells, but fits a pistol) on the way home from the attorney's office.

We put it to use on 2 cottonmouths while we were living there, the chickens took care of the rattlesnake that ventured into the coop lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

Reading this thread makes me glad that I live in Maine....I am not 100% but if we have venomous snakes there are only a few species. I myself have never found a snake in all the years I have been here and in the woods and such...other than little snakes which to me don't count lol


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

Correction I just looked.....if you don't like snakes come to Maine lol....only 9 species and NO venomous snakes are native here.


----------



## Contrary (Jun 12, 2013)

HuskyMal89 said:


> Correction I just looked.....if you don't like snakes come to Maine lol....only 9 species and NO venomous snakes are native here.


There are no snakes in Alaska or Hawaii...those were the most relaxed years of my life LOL. Hawaii has nasty centipedes, tho, I hated those.

This is what we keep loaded in our .38 when we are home: http://www.cci-ammunition.com/products/detail.aspx?loadNo=3738 (Commercial link, but they do not sell the ammo, is the manufacturer)


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

I know what you mean....I used to live in California when I was younger and dealt with snakes and lizards and such....not something I miss lol. We just used a shotgun haha. Here we just have wolves, mountain lions, bobcats, black bears etc to worry about....last year it was wolves. They are becoming more numerous up here. I would love to live in Alaska!!


----------

